# AFAW 14' Big Beach.



## willyrobt (Apr 7, 2007)

I just received my 14 foot Big Beach that I purchased from Tommy, last month and finally got a chance to cast it. Very nice rod, it keeps up with my WR300 and that is saying a lot. I think it is one of the best surf fishing rods I have ever owned. The 300 is a great tournament rod but I think the Big Beach is a better fishing rod. It weighs less, which makes it great if you are holding it all day. Once you get used to it you can really put some distance on it. 
V/R
Bill Thomas
Bills Custom Reel Shop


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

What kind of a back-bone does it have? Will handle 50lb fish?


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

BigEdD said:


> What kind of a back-bone does it have? Will handle 50lb fish?


not jsut the rod would handle the fish. the reel, the line and most especially the angler handles the fish.
i hooked to a 7ft tarpon once on a shimano teramar rod, rated 1/2-1 1/2 with a 15lb line.
if you'd seen or hold thsoe teramars you'd wonder if it can hold a 20# fish.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Ed,

It has PLENTY of backbone for fighting fish. I hooked up with a huge (200lb+) shark with it last week and te rod was fine.....

the leader on the other hand didn't make it...lol

Tommy


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

*Hey Tommy*

Talk to me about shock leaders and what kind of distance I should be getting using the ground cast and the pendulum cast. I'll be using a 10' Daiwa Sealine and Daiwa opus plus 5000 with 3-4oz lead 20lb test 50lb shock (both Mono) on a fishfinder rig and 18" 40lb wire leader. The second rod will be a 12' Tica Surf Rod on a Daiwa SL30 same lines. Thanks.




Tommy said:


> Ed,
> 
> It has PLENTY of backbone for fighting fish. I hooked up with a huge (200lb+) shark with it last week and te rod was fin1e.....
> 
> ...


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Ed,

I would not attemp a full pendulum cast with either of those rods. You can generate a LOT of power pendulum casting and I just wouldn't want to risk breaking a rod.

Stick with the groundcast. It will give you everything you need from the beach from a distance perspective and is safer on the gear and other nearby fishermen... 

Without seeing you cast it is hard to estimate what you should get. With a decent groundcast the Tica should give you 100+ yrds in a fishing situation. 

If you are throwing 5 oz or more I'd go with at least 50lb test shock leader. Check often for nicks and abrasion and change the shock leader as needed.

Hope this helps.

Tommy


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Bill,

the key to big distance with the Big Beach is letting the rod do the work. Come in with the power slow, finish fast and let the big rod work for you.

She will fly.



Tommy


----------



## willyrobt (Apr 7, 2007)

Tommy,
I agree completely, punch and pull at the last second and it really loads up. I am not a great caster anymore but I still enjoy what distance I can get. I need to practice more and get my timing down more, be more consistent with my release point. Have a great day/week.
V/R
Bill Thomas


----------

